# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR XI] graphique : savez vous faire un simogramme ?

## kikidrome

bonjour
je cherche  faire un graphique de type simogramme. est-ce que quelqu'un a dj fait  ?
Merci

----------


## filouxera

Bonjour,

Je connais une application qui sait faire cela.
Cycloplan !

download_

Enjoy !

----------


## kikidrome

Merci, je vais tlcharger la version d'val.. pour voir comment a marche. mais mon problme, c'est que je dois faire  en crystal  ::?:

----------


## Aitone

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je connais une application qui sait faire cela.
> Cycloplan !
> 
> download_
> 
> Enjoy !


y'a une erreur dans le lien non ?

----------


## kikidrome

oui, il faut aller sur logiciel de simogrammes.
en fait, j'avais dj trouv ce site en cherchant dans les moteurs...
mais je chercher  faire  avec crystal...
 ::roll::

----------


## filouxera

Bonjour,

Oui, effectivement le lien a chang, dsol.

Je dois dire que je ne connais pas Crystal. C'est quoi exactement ?

A moins que cela soit Crystal Report ?

----------


## kikidrome

> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui, effectivement le lien a chang, dsol.
> 
> Je dois dire que je ne connais pas Crystal. C'est quoi exactement ?
> 
> A moins que cela soit Crystal Report ?


Oui, il s'agit bien de crystal report  ::mouarf::

----------

